# One of my FAVORITE rivers



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

After an unexpected return trip to Utah, I spent the afternoon throwing a hopper dropper rig to some Northern Utah cutthroats. I purposely purchased a 7’ 3 wt for this stream and hooking into a 15” feels like Jaws is on the other end of the line. 

For the first time ever, I was able to sight cast some fish today and watched them slowly rise to the hopper and take - it was incredible! Additionally, I was able to watch a few fish take the nymph and the hopper never even moved - indicating a strike, it made me wonder how many times a trout takes a nymph and the take is undetectable...

I was once again reminded today about how truly incredible the west and the public land opportunities are!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet. That has to be worth a couple of cred points at least. 8)


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

My 6’6” three weight fiberglass rod has quickly become one of my favorites.. I haven’t touched my 5 weight for a couple of months and have hauled in quite a few 17-20” fish with it. They are super fun and hard to beat on the small streams here! Nice post.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing beats a 3 wt on small streams and in the uintas8)8)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Gordon said:


> Nothing beats a 3 wt on small streams and in the uintas8)8)


You ought to try a 6.5' 2 wt!

Nice work CPAjeff. Can't beat stream fishing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats cool Jeff, pretty fish. I love stream fishing also. My brother and I grew up on it. Im not a fly fisherman anymore but it is still alot of fun to drop a mepps downstream a ways and watch em rip into it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

